# Sevenstring.org Home Depot Build Challenge Rules and FAQ



## DDDorian (May 11, 2009)

You wanted it, so here it is: the first sevenstring.org Home Depot Build Challenge! (name pending) 

Any questions/comments/etc go in this thread. Note that the rules are still a work in progress, so be sure to check back regularly . The contest has been postponed until *June 1st*, so bear this in mind. Anyway..


*THE RULES*​

These are the loose "rules" (more guidelines, really):

* no price limit, but there might be "bonus marks" for coming in under $100
* the guitar must be playable and tunable
* the guitar can be of any design
* ALL PARTS AND MATERIALS must come from Home Depot (or similar retail store) with the possible exception of:
o tuning machines
o pickups
o pots, wiring, jacks & switches
o fretwire
* everything else is wide open, and you can use or acquire whatever tools needed to complete the build.



*DATES*​

The build-off will commence on June 1, 2009 and all builds must be completed by November 30, 2009. That gives us six months of good weather (in the northern hemisphere) for those of us without shops to cut, grind, whittle, sand and spray our guitars in a garage or outside if need be.



*HOW TO ENTER*​

Everyone who enters the build-off should start their own thread in this forum, and progress should be documented in the form of a "buildstory". Please do not start threads for any other reason. At the end of the competition, you will be required to provide a "shopping list" detailing the materials used, along with the amount of money spent on each item and some pics of the finished product. Accompanying audio/video would be appreciated but is not necessary.

If you have any questions, please ask them in this thread, which will be stickied. Comments and feedback will of course be welcome within each buildstory.


*PRIZES and JUDGING*​

Two winners will be chosen at the end of the competition - one by a public vote open to everyone, and one by a panel of five esteemed judges. Thanks to the generosity of our pals at Seymour Duncan and Out Of This Swirled, each winner will receive a fantastic prize:


The winner of the public vote (hereby dubbed the "Ed Devries Encouragement Award") will receive a free swirl finish courtesy of Al at Out Of This Swirled! Those of you who frequent the Dealer forum will know that Al produces some of the wildest and most eye-catching swirls available, so for the winners' sake I hope you're not epileptic What 

The winner selected by our judges (hereby dubbed "That Other Award") will receive the seven-string pickup set of their choice, courtesy of Frank Falbo and the guys at Seymour Duncan! SD and Frank in particular have always been open and receptive to the opinions and feedback of the ss.org community, most notably in regards to the production of the seven-string Blackout active pickups, so a partnership with them seemed a match made in heaven. With your choice of Seymour Duncan pups even the most mangled particle-board monstrosity will be able to hold its own (at least until it snaps in half, I guess). Plus, who knows what might be available come December...?

You're probably wondering who our judges are by now, yeah? Well here they are, in no particular order:


Dan Memory (dpm) of Oni Guitars

Mike (Mikeibz), AR representative of Ibanez LACS

Patrick Hufschmid (hufschmid) of Hufschmid Guitars - 

Doug Campbell of Blackmachine Guitars

Mike Sherman (msherman) of Mike Sherman Guitars

These five judges were chosen for their immense skill, experience and in some cases so no-one would have to compete against them 

Once again, massive props to Frank and Seymour Duncan, Al and Out Of This Swirled, our five judges and of course all of you!

Build away!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 11, 2009)

Cool

too bad I wanted to use a tele bridge for humbuckers


----------



## Daemoniac (May 11, 2009)

Fuck this will be awesome


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 11, 2009)

This may be the most epic thing to ever come into existenceCant wait to start


----------



## Mvotre (May 11, 2009)

damn.. june? i already purchase some things saturday 

can i just start? or should i wait until june?


----------



## DDDorian (May 11, 2009)

Guys who have already bought things, or have been eyeing some stuff off, don't worry about it. It's not a huge deal, just keep yourselves in check to make sure that, come June, everyone is more-or-less equal.


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2009)

I've bought everything and done a little bit of work already, but I'll be done by August or September anyway so there should be no worries.

Besides, I've never built a guitar before and am not using any "proper guitar-building" tools so if anything I'm at a disadvantage!


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 11, 2009)

Are we allowed to buy nut blanks + bridges elsewhere, or are we expected to find those at home stores?


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (May 11, 2009)

This is going to be Epic!


----------



## DaveCarter (May 11, 2009)

Serious rep for anyopne that builds an 8!!


----------



## liamh (May 11, 2009)

Awesome!
I'm not gonna enter, but this should be a right old laugh


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 11, 2009)

Are we allowed to hold SS.org responsible if we cut a finger (or two) off?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 11, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Serious rep for anyopne that builds an 8!!


 I am building a 9


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 11, 2009)

Think i might actually give this a shot


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 11, 2009)

This is going to be epic


----------



## DDDorian (May 12, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> Are we allowed to buy nut blanks + bridges elsewhere, or are we expected to find those at home stores?



You're expected to _build_ them from stuff found at home stores, that's the fun of it



wannabguitarist said:


> Are we allowed to hold SS.org responsible if we cut a finger (or two) off?



Pfft, that's Home Depot's problem


----------



## cadenhead (May 12, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I've bought everything and done a little bit of work already, but I'll be done by August or September anyway so there should be no worries.
> 
> Besides, I've never built a guitar before and am not using any "proper guitar-building" tools so if anything I'm at a disadvantage!



I think I will fall into this category also. With the exception of a drill, I don't plan on using any power tools at all.


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 12, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> You're expected to _build_ them from stuff found at home stores, that's the fun of it



Cool, just making sure 

I will probably make an attempt, but as a first build, it probably won't be brilliant.

Still, hope to have a laugh with this.


----------



## meisterjager (May 12, 2009)

Seems this is strictly a 'Home Depot' build, rather than a generic hardware store build.

For UK guys, I suggest our 'Home Depot' be 'B&Q'. Any objections?

EDIT: Ok, seems this isn't a strict Home Depot build  I'll make plans to get this going, I think!


----------



## darren (May 12, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> Still, hope to have a laugh with this.



That's the most important part of the challenge, i think. Be creative and have fun!


----------



## blister7321 (May 12, 2009)

can neks be pre existing


----------



## DDDorian (May 12, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Seems this is strictly a 'Home Depot' build, rather than a generic hardware store build.
> 
> For UK guys, I suggest our 'Home Depot' be 'B&Q'. Any objections?
> 
> EDIT: Ok, seems this isn't a strict Home Depot build  I'll make plans to get this going, I think!



Yeah, the name's a placeholder for now. If you lads list/link me to equivalent hardware stores outside of North America (Bunnings in Australia, for example) then I'll throw up a list of alternatives in the rules


----------



## Arminius (May 12, 2009)

I'm in the usa but don't have any major hardware store chain in my general location. Perhaps some thing like "local companies that are like home depot" should be added to the list whenever it is made?


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 13, 2009)

*SUPER HANDSOME MOD EDIT AHOY!*

i think the more parts are made by hand instead of bought and installed, the better, so i would add bonus points for all "required" guitar parts that are made by hand, like frets, bridge and tuners. tuners are basic things, and if you wanna simplify them, look at nylon string classical guitars, and violins/cellos etc.

frets are just metal rods... as long as the shape is ok, and the spacing is correct, you should be fine 

bridges are just a breaking point for the string, look at old skool hollowbody jazz guitars and acoustics if you want to simplify it 

pickups are the only hard-to-make parts really, unless you go piezo, and make your own contact mic from scratch (there are guides on youtube and on the internet in general, not too hard really!). i think pickups are okay to buy, because there´s no simple way to make a pickup.

i believe pots can be found in the electronics parts of stores, but i don´t know if they have regular 500K ones etc, that we´re used to. they could be replaced with an on/off switch though, and the pickup selector could be replaced with a 3-way dpdt (or whatever it´s called) switch.

there are so many awesome options 

output jacks shouldn´t be hard either.

gah, i can´t wait to see this unfold! i wish i could join in, but i don´t have any space to build this thing in, or any tools to do it with. also, my carpentry skills are such shit that i couldn´t build myself a plank if i had to!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 13, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think the more parts are made by hand instead of bought and installed, the better, so i would add bonus points for all "required" guitar parts that are made by hand, like frets, bridge and tuners. tuners are basic things, and if you wanna simplify them, look at nylon string classical guitars, and violins/cellos etc.
> 
> frets are just metal rods... as long as the shape is ok, and the spacing is correct, you should be fine
> 
> ...


 Whoa!Double Post


----------



## DDDorian (May 13, 2009)

I don't see anything

Anyway, when the SUPER-SECRET CELEBRITY JUDGING PANEL is announced (June 1st at the absolute latest) they'll give a brief rundown on how they plan to judge the entries and I'm sure inventiveness and ingenuity will factor into their judging.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2009)

If i was to say... cast a guitar in glass.. would that count? I dont get my material from home depot... but it would sort of be home made, id have to use the glass studio?


----------



## darren (May 13, 2009)

That's definitely different, but not exactly in line with the objectives of this particular challenge.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2009)

Plug said:


> If i was to say... cast a guitar in glass.. would that count? I dont get my material from home depot... but it would sort of be home made, id have to use the glass studio?



Do it anyways. I'd love to see it actually work (would require a lot of engineering) and maybe you could get an honorable mention?


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

I take it we can buy tools to make sure things like the fretboard radius is accurate right? I mean, playability _is_ part of the qualifications right?


----------



## DDDorian (May 14, 2009)

^^Yeah, it'd be awesome to see, but like Darren said, it doesn't really fit the theme of the challenge. 



MFB said:


> I take it we can buy tools to make sure things like the fretboard radius is accurate right? I mean, playability _is_ part of the qualifications right?





The Rules said:


> * everything else is wide open, and you can use or acquire whatever tools needed to complete the build.


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

Thank you my man 

Edit : what if we also have spare parts lying around? Are those fair game or should we still build them (say a bridge?)


----------



## DDDorian (May 14, 2009)

If you're using the challenge purely as motivation to build a legitimately useable guitar then no-one's gonna begrudge you for using real parts, but at the same time you're probably not going to win either. It's not really in the spirit of the competition, yknow?


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> If you're using the challenge purely as motivation to build a legitimately useable guitar then no-one's gonna begrudge you for using real parts, but at the same time you're probably not going to win either. It's not really in the spirit of the competition, yknow?



That's why I was asking, I wasn't sure of how much had to actually be built versus just design and assembly.

This also looks like I'm going to need something more than a bandsaw  Stupid curved sides


----------



## Panterica (May 14, 2009)

i might do's this


----------



## meisterjager (May 14, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, the name's a placeholder for now. If you lads list/link me to equivalent hardware stores outside of North America (Bunnings in Australia, for example) then I'll throw up a list of alternatives in the rules


 
www.diy.com is probably the best for UK folk.

It might sound like an utterly ridiculous thing to say, but I'm not sure our DIY department stores as 'as good' as Home Depot. I don't know if you can buy wood from them, for example, shy of buying decking 

So I may make a guitar out of a wheelie bin.


----------



## Dan (May 14, 2009)

Right, im going to make it regardless so ill keep a picstory updated but not in this thread, ill do it in general music discussion or something.

Looks like i wont be able to start it till october anyway because of the centre being shut. Once its done though it should be playable (i hope!) ill keep you guys posted on it


----------



## Scootman1911 (May 15, 2009)

If I had money, I would totally do this. Unfortunately, I'm completely broke.


----------



## Methilde (May 21, 2009)

Can I be in? pleese? 

Editski: Wait. I thought Home Depot was just, well, home? 
I got my stuff from Vox Humana in Vlaardingen, Holland and from a music store here. 

Let me know if I'm disqualified or not


----------



## Demiurge (May 22, 2009)

I bought enough poplar for a body blank at Home Depot: cost $5.

I picked-out a 4ft board of poplar that was cut from a larger board and was apparently missing its barcode sticker. I had to buy one smaller board for $5 to get the eventual blank to the correct width. I take the wood to a register run by a kid who looked like he hated the world. He gave me the 4ft board for free because he didn't feel like looking it up, even though I offered the info he'd need. Good deal!

Now, poplar's going to need to be finished- are there any constraints as far as finishing is concerned? Is there a preference towards clear finishes to show off the rawness of the materials, or can we do whatever we want and finish with whatever we can get at a normal hardware store?


----------



## DDDorian (May 22, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> I bought enough poplar for a body blank at Home Depot: cost $5.
> 
> I picked-out a 4ft board of poplar that was cut from a larger board and was apparently missing its barcode sticker. I had to buy one smaller board for $5 to get the eventual blank to the correct width. I take the wood to a register run by a kid who looked like he hated the world. He gave me the 4ft board for free because he didn't feel like looking it up, even though I offered the info he'd need. Good deal!
> 
> Now, poplar's going to need to be finished- are there any constraints as far as finishing is concerned? Is there a preference towards clear finishes to show off the rawness of the materials, or can we do whatever we want and finish with whatever we can get at a normal hardware store?



Nice work!

The finish options are entirely up to you! My suggestion would be to throw up some pictures of the wood beforehand as part of your picstory so that people can do a before-and-after, though.


----------



## zimbloth (May 23, 2009)

This is a really cool idea. Good luck everyone, I can't wait to see the results


----------



## DDDorian (May 27, 2009)

The five judges have been locked down and the prize for each winner has been arranged. Be sure to check in on the first of next month when all will be revealed![/suspense]


----------



## y8c616 (May 28, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> www.diy.com is probably the best for UK folk.
> 
> It might sound like an utterly ridiculous thing to say, but I'm not sure our DIY department stores as 'as good' as Home Depot. I don't know if you can buy wood from them, for example, shy of buying decking
> 
> So I may make a guitar out of a wheelie bin.



Lol yeah last time i looked B&Q don't carry quality tonewoods
Though decking isn't a bad idea
My dad's got some old slabs of Brazilian mahogany in the shed; i may use one of those


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 29, 2009)

I have two questions...

1) Can we hop into the competition at any time or do we need to sign up before June 1st?

2) If we have any materials lying around home that would have been bought from Home Depot are we allowed to use them? And if so does that affect the overall money spent on the project?


----------



## DDDorian (May 29, 2009)

1) The proposed date was originally May 1 as decided in the thread in General Tech, which is why there are a few guys who already had bits and pieces prepared when the subforum went up and have already posted threads. Keeping that in mind, if you wanna get started now then you might as well go right ahead, but two days won't kill ya, I'm sure. As for whether you'd be able to start at a later date, sure thing, just keep in mind that you'd have to finish by December like everyone else.

2) That's be okay, within reason of course. Be sure to check out your local Home Depot or equivalent to get a price on that stuff, though, as once you're done you'll have to present a "shopping list" that tallies how much you spent on the materials/tools/etc. I should probably add that to the rules, actually. Oops.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 1, 2009)

The prizes and judges have been announced! Check the first page for info.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> The prizes and judges have been announced! Check the first page for info.



Nice. I'm soooooo excited!

[action=cadenhead]scampers to the toilet...[/action]


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm impressed. Time to get to work!


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll throw my name into the hat on this competition if it's cool.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to be in this. Hopefully today my local Bunningsd will call me back and let me know what wood they can get me. The guy was fairly confident he can get rosewood but not so confident that it would be dried correctly. They do have a special orders department if the hardwood timber sales fails but it looks like it could be up to a month before I even have wood to start.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

^^Righteous



canuck brian said:


> I'll throw my name into the hat on this competition if it's cool.



For sure! Just throw up a buildstory thread when you're ready, there's no formal sign-up process or anything.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 3, 2009)

can we get parts from the grocery store? say, safeway?


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

In the words of the revered thinker Aristotle, fo' sho'


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 3, 2009)

What about this place?

http://www.activesurplus.com/


----------



## somn (Jun 3, 2009)

I love this can't wait to see more


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy shit look at those judges


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 4, 2009)

Uhh, about that... due to legal concerns on Ibanez' end, Mike is no longer able to participate in the competition. Sucks. I'll announce a new judge shortly.


----------



## King Fisher (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope this becomes a yearly thing so I can get my skillzzz up to scratch for next time, would love to get involved.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 7, 2009)

The point of this project is to build skills before using expensive wood!


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 7, 2009)

King Fisher said:


> I hope this becomes a yearly thing so I can get my skillzzz up to scratch for next time, would love to get involved.



Aw, come on- I have absolutely no skills or even experience in woodworking, and I haven't let that stop me. 

Jury's out on this being an annual event. If I produce a guitar this summer/fall that intonates, plays, and I still have all my fingers with which to play it, I'd be all for it. If it turns out to be a disaster and I lose an eye- maybe not.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 18, 2009)

lulz disregard this post.


----------



## Goodspeed (Mar 14, 2010)

...So is this going to happen again, because I'd love to participate in it!


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, I have been thinking about this as well. I have been thinking about making a plastic / wood guitar. It would probably go WELL over the $100, but it would be neat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2010)

Seeing as this whole competition failed miserably, I doubt it'll ever happen again. At least in the near future.


----------

